# best cities for classical music TODAY



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Obviously this is a spin-off of the other "cities" thread, but this one is explicitly about the contemporary scenes. Two obvious examples are NYC and Tokyo, which didn't have a decent classical music scene until the 20th century, but must be considered among the great classical music cities in the world right now. 

What are your choices?


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Gotham City, or maybe Metropolis.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Obviously we can't speak much outside of our own experience. One dark horse that I might suggest is the San Francisco Bay Area. There are several good orchestras and opera companies performing lots of contemporary works as well as a good chamber scene. The whole area's culture appreciates the avant-garde spirit. 

I don't mean that the Bay Area should be above NYC or London, but it should be up there. 

One thing I'd love to know is which European cities have a particularly active contemporary scene.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, I have to say Leeds.

As posted before we have a fabulous Town Hall and for chamber, the Venue in the Leeds College of Music. We are also home to Opera North too - Pugg take note lol!


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Improbus said:


> Gotham city, or maybe Metropolis.


Coast City use to be. What a shame, what happened... (comic fans may get)


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I would recommend Helsinki as a possible answer. Living musicians that have gone through their Sibelius Academy include: Kaija Saariaho, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Magnus Lindberg, Osmo Vänskä, Leif Segerstam, Kalevi Aho, Sakari Oramo, Aulis Sallinen, Jukka-Pekka Saraste, Pekka Kuusisto, Kari Kriikku, and Olli Mustonen.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

For sheer variety of options ... opera and concerts ... London & Berlin. As to NYC, it has one major symphony orchestra whereas London has 5 and Berlin has at least 4 (maybe more). Of course if you had smaller and specialist groups, the difference probably becomes even more marked.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Prague has at least four top quality orchestras, a superb selection of operas and chamber venues, with a population one sixth of London's.
I still unfortunately reckon the acoustics at the Rudolfinum Are a bit iffy, despite the kind intervention of Herr Hejdrich....


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Becca said:


> For sheer variety of options ... opera and concerts ... London & Berlin. As to NYC, it has one major symphony orchestra whereas London has 5 and Berlin has at least 4 (maybe more). Of course if you had smaller and specialist groups, the difference probably becomes even more marked.


Yes, London and Berlin. Endless variety. And sheer volume too.
Graeme


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

In the US: New York, Chicago, and Los Angeles. My interests are in new music, and these three cities have interesting things going on most nights every week, and in NYC every night. However, LA has new music showcased at the LA Phil (either on the main subscription programs or at its new music series), which means its fairly easy to find out about new music events there, but there is also programming all over town, including Pasadena, Downtown, and on the West Side. Meanwhile, Chicago has a number of new music groups, also based in different parts of the city, but the two big private universities especially seem to feature new music quite a bit... there's a Ligeti series going on this season at the U of Chicago... The Arditti Quartet inaugurated the series a few weeks ago.

San Francisco was mentioned in connection with new music. I haven't lived in SF for some time, but when I was residing there, during John Adams' directorship of the New and Unusual Music Series, at the SFO, it was highly popular. The Cabrillo Music Festival (in Santa Cruz) was all contemporary, and Berkeley had an active new music scene as well. I ran into John Cage a few times at events in SF. He often went unnoticed by other attendees, strangely enough. Indeed, at one concert they "performed" his 4'33" and he left at the end of the concert as if just another patron. The performers didn't even acknowledge him, making me wonder if even they were aware he was in the hall.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

NYC is probably the leader in the United States, though it falls short of any number of European cities.

That said, I fear that the new Philharmonic director is setting us back....


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

GraemeG said:


> Yes, London and Berlin. Endless variety. And sheer volume too.
> Graeme


I heard an interview with Avi Avital, one of the worlds greatest mandolin players, and he was talking about Berlin being exciting for those pursuing a career in music. (In context, classical music.)

In my ignorance I thought it kind of a strange choice, but I hear more and more about Berlin and music, and it sounds like THE place to be.

When I was in school I learned French, because the cute girls were in French class. If I were intelligent about it I would have learned Spanish as it is increasingly important in many cities here in the states. But really, I wish I could speak German. I would love to go to Berlin for example, and not bumble around like a tourist, but really experience the life there for a while.

The best thing would be for me to find a native speaking friend, who I could travel with.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Vienna waits for you!


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

I would say Berlin, London & Vienna.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Robert Pickett said:


> *Prague* has at least four top quality orchestras, a superb selection of operas and chamber venues, with a population one sixth of London's.
> I still unfortunately reckon the acoustics at the Rudolfinum Are a bit iffy, despite the kind intervention of Herr Hejdrich....


I wish I had the time to Czech it out.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nocture In Blue said:


> I would say Berlin, London & Vienna.


Yeah, I could see myself being ecstatic living in any of the above. I wish I could speak fluent German because my first choice would be Vienna. Imagine walking where so many great composers were inspired! My knees would be shaking!!!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

London is wonderful, not only for symphony concerts/orchestras but also art, plays and the people there too. Wish the food was better.


----------

